# Whats a good inexpensive amp to drive AKG K701's ?



## Mikesin

What is good inexpensive amp to drive the AKG K701's?
  At the moment I have the Astro Mixamp however im not sure if im getting the good or the best of sound out of these headphones
  Im looking at the FiiO E7 and the E9 at the moment, so im looking for something in that price range.
  Will the E7 or E9 alone be sufficient or do i need both?
  Also how does the Asus Xonar Essence handle these?
   
  Mike




 Edit  : Eventually I sold the K701 for a pair of K702, simply because I liked the idea of the cable and colour. I had then got a FiiO E9, then the E7. I now have the Matrix M Stage


----------



## High_Q

For headphones of such caliber, you want to go with a high powered amp to use it to its full potential, not a portable amp.  You want to ask in the full size amp section.


----------



## sphinxvc

The Matrix M-stage is known for it's synergy with the 701s (if you want to keep your sound card).  If not, I'd take a good look at the NFB-12 instead of E7/E9.  It has a better DAC section - ask about synergy with K701s in the NFB-12/11 thread which is in the dedicated source section.


----------



## Mikesin

Hmm, i don't really want to be spending too much, what price range are these ''high powered amps''? 
  How is the Bass Boost cMoy v2.03 Amp?
  http://www.jdslabs.com/products.php?page=cmoy
  or are the FiiO E7 or E9 better?
   
  Quote: 





> The cMoyBB is fully capable of driving headphones of all impedances. High impedance headsets such as Sennheiser HD-650's (300 ohms), Beyerdynamics DT-770's and DT-880's (250 ohm editions), etc. are easily driven by the cMoyBB; an 18-24V power adapter can help to achieve dangerously loud volume levels with such models. Moderate and low impedance headphones such as AKG K-701's, Grado SR-60/80/125/225/325's, Ultimate Ears Super.Fi and Triple.Fi's, and Shure IEM's are also commonly paired with the cMoyBB.


----------



## sphinxvc

I think what High_Q is trying to tell you is to steer clear of portable, battery powered amps.  Only a desktop amp, like the E9 or better, is up to the task.  NOT the E7 (alone) or a cMoyBB.
   
  As for that quote, I'm not sure where JDS labs has seen the K701s "commonly paired" with the cMoyBB, but I can tell you I've seen that pairing all of zero times on Head-fi.


----------



## brasewel

Isn't the K701 one of the most difficult phones to amp? It may be relatively cheap but it requires a really good amp to bring out it's true potential which is what steers a lot of people away. You may want to save and look into a tube amp or a good SS amp.


----------



## sphinxvc

Yeah definitely, they scale really well reaching their full SE potential somewhere around quality amps worth 4-5x their price.  But it runs more than acceptably, probably to 80% of their potential with inexpensive, entry level amps ala M-Stage or the AGD FUN I had.


----------



## Mikesin

hmm, in a blind test could you really tell that its better sound quality using a high end amp compared to a lower end amp?
   
  Anyway yeah, ive still been looking at these cmoy amps :
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bass-Boost-cMoy-v2-03-Amp-Premium-Headphone-Amplifier-/130507066091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e62d3caeb
   
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-CMOY-amp-Headamp-ALPS-PCB-/250777637014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a63831096
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Headphone-Amplifier-CMOY-AMP-HEADAMP-HI-FI-CABLE-/180511585813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a07543615
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Headphone-Amplifier-CMOY-AMP-HEADAMP-HI-FI-OPA2134-/180511966454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a075a04f6
   
  Will the FiiO E9 Sound better than all of these, and if they are is it by much (Very noticeable)? or even the E7?
   
  and if i did get the E9 would i need the E7? or is the E9 enough.. or perhaps should i wait for the E11 (if its better?) ?
   
  Im not too good with these amps, practically just taking everyones word on them.. At the moment i have the Astro Mixamp and im not sure if its better than any of these too meaning i don't really need to upgrade and waste money when not needing to..
   
   
  EDIT: 
  Or the Asus Xonar Essence ST?


----------



## Ear Candies

If this deal is still live (I know it was last night), either the E7 for $72 shipped, or the E7 + E9 (for harder to drive headphones) for $162 is a good deal.
   
http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=2827697

 If not, searching for "headphone amplifier" or "DAC" + coupon codes can sometimes reveal great deals. Checking the various forums and deal sites will frequently land you the next discount coupon deal, as well. The great thing about some of these forums (such as the site linked above) is you can enter keywords such as "DAC" , "headphone amplifier", or any other keyword(s)) for the item(s) you want, and you will instantly receive an e-mail notification when a deal matching the keyword pops up.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> *hmm, in a blind test could you really tell that its better sound quality using a high end amp compared to a lower end amp?*
> 
> Anyway yeah, ive still been looking at these cmoy amps :
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bass-Boost-cMoy-v2-03-Amp-Premium-Headphone-Amplifier-/130507066091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e62d3caeb
> ...


 

 If you have listened to some high quality amps I'm sure you would not ask this question. The difference is night and day between some amps and yes I would definitely be able to tell the difference.
  The E7/E9 may run the K701s but they how far they push them to their potential is another question.
   
  EDIT: Since you're obviously on a budget I would recommend a cheap tube amp like the Little Dot MK II/III/IV


----------



## High_Q

IMO, sell the K701 and get a quality low impedance headphones such as HD25 that a DAP or a portable amp can suffiently reveal its potential.  K701 is not worth it with a wimpy amp.  
   
  Go all out with K701 get a quality amp, or sell it and get a low impedance headphone if money is tight.


----------



## Mikesin

Ear Candies : i might have to consider this deal thanks, however i still have to decide what i actually want to get first, by then the deal would probably be long gone 
   
   
   
  Brasewel: Whats the pricing on these 'Little Dot MK II etc'? Are they better than all the listed?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





high_q said:


> IMO, sell the K701 and get a quality low impedance headphones such as HD25 that a DAP or a portable amp can suffiently reveal its potential.  K701 is not worth it with a wimpy amp.
> 
> Go all out with K701 get a quality amp, or sell it and get a low impedance headphone if money is tight.


 

 Eminently sensible advice, but I fear that the OP just doesnt get it. Based on the feedback I have been getting in my E9 thread, that is the only Fiio that might stand a chance of doing justice to the K70* - forget everything else below that and that includes cheaper portable amps. From there, you go to 300USD options like the Dynalo and the M-Stage : fwir, the Dynalo (Sheer Audio sells a dynalo at that price) does a very good job with the AKGs. but High_Q's advice re selling the K701 also has a lot of merit.


----------



## munchzilla

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/548575/headphone-amp-cavalli-kan-kumisa-iii-ck2iii
   
  get it while it's still there...


----------



## High_Q

He's like any new person that comes here on the forum that wants to dive into the high end headphones. I was infact like him when I was looking for high end headphones at first, I was going to power it up with sound card (Forte), then I went all out, and did a bit of research and got a decent amp.  
   
  OP, its hard to see through our advice without experience, but I assure you, its not bogus, you will see later, we do not want you to waste money and realize it the unfortunate way.


----------



## estreeter

Tell me about it - first pair of decent headphones I bought was the K601. Anyone who wants to take 'hard-to-drive' headphones needs to slap a pair of these on their heads.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Ear Candies : i might have to consider this deal thanks, however i still have to decide what i actually want to get first, by then the deal would probably be long gone
> 
> 
> 
> Brasewel: Whats the pricing on these 'Little Dot MK II etc'? Are they better than all the listed?


 
http://www.audiophilechina.com/products1.asp?S_id2=2&s_id=24
   
  There you go. The K701 pairs very well with tubes. Down the line you can upgrade to the WooAudio WA6 or WA6SE. Ask Sphinx for his impressions on the WA6 paired with the K701.
  Sound is relative so there no amp that's "better" than the other unless you start paying a lot more.


----------



## brendon

The FiiO E9 is a very capable neutral amp and IMO will do justice to your K701s.
   
  However the K701 is on the brighter side of neutral and IMO a tube amp would be a better match to mellow down the highs a bit and smoothen out the sound.
   
  I heard it with a Maverick A1 tube amp and the sound was amazing for a budget amp.
   
  The Maverick will set you back by around $199 + shipping.
   
  http://www.mav-audio.com/base/product/tube_magic_a1


----------



## grokit

Schiit Lyr. It has tubes, it's considered inexpensive for what it does, and it's absolutely perfect for the K701.


----------



## ZoaKaizer

I have K 702  ^__^ v
   
  My friend jus bought ibasso d12 for his Ultrasone 750, but he said it may not enough for 702, although he never tried 702 before.
  I had read threads in this forum about portable amps for 701/2, but I still find ambiguity for the conclusion.
   
   
  I currently looking at some ibassos and  fiio e7+e9 (the dock mode will make them better than e9 alone right ?)
   
  I read from the 56 portable amps thread that ibasso D4 or toucan  is good, and may be used for 701/2, but since the thread is quite old, and now D12 is already released, is the newer D12 supposed to be better than D4 mamba which is older ibasso ?
   
  My budget us up to US$300 and e9 is the biggest (in size)  one I can go. For me, e9 is portable because its small enough to be carried easilly from my house to my work place ^__^ v
   
  Yes I know its hard to drive and it will be better with bigger amps instead of portable, I have my reasons to use the portable ones.
   
  So, whats your suggestion for the best portable amps for K 702 ?


----------



## obazavil

IMHO, E9 is a wonderful and cheap amp that drives k702 wonderful.
   
  I use it everyday with both of my cans, and using E7 as a DAC, and i'm pretty happy with the sound.
   
  The next step, for me, is the Lyr, but that is still far to acomplish 
   
  In my opinion, you won't regret getting the E7+E9 combo, since E9 drives K702 with ease.


----------



## Mikesin

Looks like the CMoy is out of the list.. 
  Looking at the FiiO E9, Little Dot MK II and the Matrix M Stage (Seeing if i can get it cheap!)
  Also anyone know what the 'Cavalli-Kan Kumisa III ' are like what munchzilla listed?
   
  Out of these does the E9 perform well or even better compared to the others ( its the cheapest out of the lot)..


----------



## estreeter

For the money, I dont see how you can go wrong with the E9 - its not like a larger amp where you will be shelling out 3-400 dollars new.
   
  1. Read this:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/548718/can-the-e9-compete-with-the-big-boy-entry-level-amps
   
  2. Just order the thing. Even if it doesnt meet your expectations, it will be a baseline for other amp purchases. If that approach doesnt appeal to you, buy a Dynalo straight up.
   
  Problem solved - next !


----------



## ZoaKaizer

Thanks for the information XDDD
   
  Now I now e7+e9 combo is powerful enough to drive K702.. ^__^
   
  But how about the sound quality ?
   
  And does ibasso can drive k702 well also ?
  How about the sound quality of fiio vs ibasso ?
   
   
  Or there are better amps in similar price range ?


----------



## Mikesin

Although this aint a portable amp, how does the Asus Xonar Essence sound compared to these amps?
  Whats better?


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


mikesin said:


> Although this aint a portable amp, how does the Asus Xonar Essence sound compared to these amps?
> Whats better?


 

 A quick search on sound cards vs amp/DACs will yield the answer to that question.  Don't be afraid to put in a little work, there is a wealth of information on Head-fi especially for new-comers, think of anything and there's probably a thread that has addressed it.  
   
  PS - I have heard that sound card and it is nothing special.  In my opinion, a waste of money, like 99% of on-board sound cards.


----------



## brasewel

The only soundcard that is worth mentioning is the HT Omega Claro Halo. It retails for $199 and you can even swap opamps. It is a fantastic soundcard in my opinion and can compete with any $200 dac. Maybe you should just get the E9/E7 combo and judge for yourself if it sounds good instead of constantly asking the same question in 2 different threads.


----------



## Mikesin

Hmm, the thing is with these HT Omega soundcards i can't seem to find and sites that sell them in the UK or anywhere at all..
  Im kind of confused with the SNR now, the essence has 124 SNR while the HT has 120, isn't higher the better?
  The Essence also has swappable opamps, the card i have now also can Asus Xonar DS, and im asking the same question in other similar threads for more opinions and answers, i have looked around and just want to get something i won't regret.
  But the E9 is probably the one i will get, apparently awesome for its price.


    
  Quote:


brasewel said:


> The only soundcard that is worth mentioning is the HT Omega Claro Halo. It retails for $199 and you can even swap opamps. It is a fantastic soundcard in my opinion and can compete with any $200 dac. Maybe you should just get the E9/E7 combo and judge for yourself if it sounds good instead of constantly asking the same question in 2 different threads.


 


  So many mixed opinions, some say the Essence is the top of the line soundcard, and i think you meant non-on board soundcards, i have searched around and just alot of people saying the same thing, is it for portable or non etc. 


  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Quote:
> 
> A quick search on sound cards vs amp/DACs will yield the answer to that question.  Don't be afraid to put in a little work, there is a wealth of information on Head-fi especially for new-comers, think of anything and there's probably a thread that has addressed it.
> 
> PS - I have heard that sound card and it is nothing special.  In my opinion, a waste of money, like 99% of on-board sound cards.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> But the E9 is probably the one i will get, apparently awesome for its price.
> 
> So many mixed opinions, some say the Essence is the top of the line soundcard, and i think you meant non-on board soundcards, i have searched around and just alot of people saying the same thing, is it for portable or non etc.


 
   
  Not sure what you mean by mixed opinions, the Essense IS a top of the line soundcard, but that's not saying much.  As I said before, 99% on-board soundcards, yes, _on-board_ soundcards, are not worth it.  
   
  Check this out, even more awesome for it's price.


----------



## brendon

The K701 are inefficient low impeadance headphones. So you need portable amps that can provide sufficient current to drive them properly.
   
  At the $300 budget I can think of only 2 amps that can possibly do that-
   
  Ibasso P4+ (Can deliver 1000 mW + 1000 mW @ 32 ohms with the right OPAMP combo) - $245 + shipping
  Ibasso PB1 (Can deliver approximately 800 mW + 800 mW @ 32 ohms) - $229 + shipping
   
  The P4+ is probably the better amp since its a pure single ended amp while the PB1 is a balanced amp and you will be running it in single ended mode.
   
  Also the P4 comes with a variety of OPAMPs to change the flavour of the sound. So its very useful to get the sound that you want out of the K701.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





brendon said:


> The K701 are inefficient low impeadance headphones. So you need portable amps that can provide sufficient current to drive them properly.
> 
> At the $300 budget I can think of only 2 amps that can possibly do that-
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good call if you need portable.


----------



## estreeter

FWIW, I hope to have a full review of the P4, with stock opamps, posted by the end of April. As brendon mentioned, you can tailor the amp from day one, but I'm keen to give people some idea of how it performs straight out of the box. Unfortunately, I only have easily-driven cans so I wont be able to give you feedback on how this amp performs with the K701 - after my experience with the K601, I made a solemn promise to stay away from the big AKGs.


----------



## grokit

>


----------



## estreeter

Very succinct, grokit - a man of few, er, keystrokes


----------



## ZoaKaizer

Quote: 





brendon said:


> The K701 are inefficient low impeadance headphones. So you need portable amps that can provide sufficient current to drive them properly.
> 
> At the $300 budget I can think of only 2 amps that can possibly do that-
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you…. ^^
   
  And how about the ibasso D series then ? I read in the threads that Ibasso D4 is good.
  But I checked in ibasso website that they don’t provide the power output information of D4 and D12….
   
  So how these D series compared to P4+ and PB1 then ?
   
   
  Oh yeah, and how about Fiio e7+e9 compared to ibassos in term of sound quality if used with K 702 ? im also curious  about this.. ^^


----------



## brendon

The D4 had approximately the same power output as my P3+ which was insufficient to drive most big cans. So that should be dropped off the list.
   
  The D10/D12 is also in the same boat as it had similar power output as my P3+
   
  The D6 is _supposed _to be able to drive the K701s but I dunno the output figures and cannot suggest the D6 based on hearsay.
   
  Regarding the Ibasso P4 and the E9, I cannot comment at all since I haven't heard either amp.
   
  Another thing to note is that the P4s sound can be tweaked according to preference so you can get it to sound similar to the E9 or you can get it to sound very different.
   
  The E9 in comparison has a fixed sound and the maximum you can do to tweak it is to use an EQ.
   
  Based on the glowing reviews of the E9 I would wager that its slightly better than the P4.


----------



## ZoaKaizer

The EQ you mean is… is it possible to use digital EQ like or EQ software from my PC ? or I have to buy another EQ hardware ?
   
  And p4 comes with different stock op amps right ? so I can just open the casing and change the op amps ?

 but doesn’t that mean ibasso p4 can also tweaked using digital EQ from PC ?
   
  And I just heard that using LOD on ipod will be better thatn just connecting normal aux out to the amps. Is this true ?  then this means a DAC?/A mps will sound better than only using amps with normal aux out right ?
   
  And I think that Ibasso P series are amps only while the D series is DAC Amps….. ?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





zoakaizer said:


> The EQ you mean is… is it possible to use digital EQ like or EQ software from my PC ? or I have to buy another EQ hardware ?
> 
> - you use the EQ in iTunes or whatever music player you use on your computer AND some amps have a 'Bass Boost' switch - that is 'hardware EQ'
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAKGGuy

Quote: 





brendon said:


> The D4 had approximately the same power output as my P3+ which was insufficient to drive most big cans. So that should be dropped off the list.


 
   
  I use an RSA Hornet and a iBasso P3+ with my 702s.  The P3+ will drive them and it sounds good doing so, but you do have to crank up the volume.  The RSA on it's high gain setting works better.


----------



## estreeter

Based on:
   
  - my experience with the D4/K601 combination
  and
  - my first two days with the P4
   
  I believe that P4 'Warbler' will drive the K701 - you will certainly get plenty of volume, but I cant say how it would compare to any other amp beyond the D4. If the D4 is at '12 noon' driving my AD900s (32 ohm and very easily driven), it would be at no more than 9am on the P4 to deliver the same amount of 'grunt'. My D4 has the Topkit opamp with the stock buffers, but its not in the same league as the P4 in power terms, and I'm not just talking spec sheets. *Anyone going past 12 noon on the P4 (on a regular basis) with 32-ohm phones is almost certainly doing permanent damage to their hearing*.
   
  Not sure what people are driving with the 'P4+', but it would be interesting to hear a few experiences. iBasso rates the amp as suited to '6-300ohm' headphones - sadly, I dont have anything beyond a 55-ohm pair of PL50s to test that. All I can say is that its a pocket rocket that I paid comparatively little money for - happy times.
   
  estreeter


----------



## Mikesin

I've ordered the FiiO E9, so should be expecting it soon, do i need the FiiO E7 or not? What does the E7 actually do with the E9? I am rather confused..:confused_face(1):


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> I've ordered the FiiO E9, so should be expecting it soon, do i need the FiiO E7 or not? What does the E7 actually do with the E9? I am rather confused..


 
   
  Mikesin, these are your options:
   
  1. Run the E9 straight from your source (preferably a line-out, but a headphone-out will do fine).
   
  2. Buy the E7 and use that as the DAC for your E9 - it sits in a dock at the top of the E9.
   
  3. Buy another DAC (or use a home stereo amp or AV receiver, if you have one) and plug the analog output from your DAC into your E7.
   
  The world is literally your oyster, my friend. Enjoy.


----------



## Mikesin

Alrite, so i'll be using this E9 with my Desktop/PC
i've got an aftermarket soundcard, the Asus Xonar DS, i changed my opamp to the OpAmp LM4562NA, what would be better the FiiO E7 or the soundcard?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Alrite, so i'll be using this E9 with my Desktop/PC
> i've got an aftermarket soundcard, the Asus Xonar DS, i changed my opamp to the OpAmp LM4562NA, what would be better the FiiO E7 or the soundcard?


 

 That's part of the fun, you tell us which is better when you compare


----------



## Mikesin

Ah, i would rather not spend my money on something that isn't better then go through the hassle to get a return or to sell it.. Although the E7 isn't expensive at all, i would just like to know if it is worth it at all and if it would be an upgrade to my current soundcard..


----------



## grokit

You would need at least the E9 to drive the K701 adequately anyways.


----------



## Jalo

I think if the op is willing to go balance, the Ibasso PB2 is the best choice in the portable realm imo.  At $325.00 and 2500 mw per channel, the PB2 has the best power to dollar ratio not to mention that it has the top SQ to go with it.  With 701, more power is a good thing.


----------



## evanolynuk

I'm currently using my 701's with a Little Dot MK II and a uDac as a source and I'm very pleased with it.  As far as power is concerned, although I'm no expert, the LD has* no problem *getting to high volumes.  I have the gain on the highest setting (as reccomended by Little Dot) and with my uDac turned to 50%, 30-60% volume on the amp is plenty for comfortable to loud listening.  
   
  Another reason I'd reccomend the MK II is the fact that (correct me if i'm wrong all you more experienced folk!) tube amplifiers typically have a warmer, boomier sound signature; which is precisely what the 701 lacks.  Seems like a good pairing in my mind and most importantly, I enjoy listening with them


----------



## aceofspades104

I am thinking about buying the XM5 for my K702s. Does this come with a included DAC (i would go with the xm6, but it is a bit out of my price range for entry level stuff)?


----------



## aceofspades104

And sorry for being such a noob (im new to the hi-fi audio thing) but what is a OPAMP?


----------



## brasewel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





evanolynuk said:


> I'm currently using my 701's with a Little Dot MK II and a uDac as a source and I'm very pleased with it.  As far as power is concerned, although I'm no expert, the LD has* no problem *getting to high volumes.  I have the gain on the highest setting (as reccomended by Little Dot) and with my uDac turned to 50%, 30-60% volume on the amp is plenty for comfortable to loud listening.
> 
> Another reason I'd reccomend the MK II is the fact that (correct me if i'm wrong all you more experienced folk!) tube amplifiers typically have a warmer, boomier sound signature; which is precisely what the 701 lacks.  Seems like a good pairing in my mind and most importantly, I enjoy listening with them


 

 I don't know about boomier, there are many different signatures you can have depending upon the character of the tubes that you select. But the thing they have in common is euphonic distortion, which if you like tubes can be a very nice thing and is what imparts the flavor. Anyways your rig sounds like a good one for the K701s, high gain with a dynamic sounding DAC should be just the ticket. Next step is to research and roll in some vintage/NOS tubes in place of the stock Chinese ones if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## aceofspades104

So to use an e7 and e9 simultaneously, I would put the e7 in the e9 dock, plug my line in into the e7, and headphones into the e9 output jack? or line in into e7 and headphones into e7? or line in into e9 and headphones into e9? or line in into e9 and headphones into e7? oh i dont know...


----------



## Mikesin

I've finally received the FiiO E9, should i connect it by :
  AKG K701 > FiiO E9 > Astro Mixamp > Asus Xonar DS 
  or
  AKG K701 > FiiO E9 > Asus Xonar DS
  Would there be any benefit adding the mixamp because that means i would have two amps powering my 701's?
   
  I use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm Jack into the back of the E9's Line In to my soundcard headphone 3.5mm jack.
  Is this the correct way to set it up?


----------



## Jack C

I recommend leaving the Astro mix-amp out unless it is offering some feature or functionality that you want to use, such as EQ or Mic input. But just for audio amplification, I would remove it from the chain. The E9 has plenty of power to drive the K701 and chaining amps will not get you the combined power of the two.
   
  Jack


----------



## grokit

Forget about your soundcard, no matter how good it is you will do better by using a usb cable into the E7, then listening to your headphones out of the E9. You could hook the mixamp up to the soundcard for a separate option to play around with, and then report back to us once you make your comparison. My guess is that you will like the Fiio combo better for straight music but the mixamp out of your 7.1 soundcard will have some interesting surround options for movies and games, so tell us how it goes!


----------



## Mikesin

Okay, i took your advice and literally just ordered the FiiO E7, im going to see if i like the sound better than coming from the soundcard.. 
 Im also looking at the Audio Technica M50's.. are these any good, all i hear is good reviews... Therefore im selling my ATH-AD700's because having two similiar sounding products such as my 701's and AD700 I find is pretty pointless..
 How will i connect the E7 to the E9? Simply just dock it? Whats this feature where you can dock it to the E9 but still have the features of bassboost?
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> Forget about your soundcard, no matter how good it is you will do better by using a usb cable into the E7, then listening to your headphones out of the E9. You could hook the mixamp up to the soundcard for a separate option to play around with, and then report back to us once you make your comparison. My guess is that you will like the Fiio combo better for straight music but the mixamp out of your 7.1 soundcard will have some interesting surround options for movies and games, so tell us how it goes!


----------



## grokit

I've never heard the M50s. The bass boost on the E7 doesn't work when it is docked in DAC-only mode; it is part of the portable amp function. Congrats though, and looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## AudioA

Ah man i bought the Q701 and they are just as needy as everyone states. Now what would run these? Choices. These will be for home but i like to listen to music anywhere garden/deck/man cave? Does anyone know if the nuforce amps pair up with these greedy headphones?  Already bought a lower impedance set of cans.  I will not give up these headphones. I will continue my quest for the ultimate music quality.  My budget is open for spending but i do have my limits. I will not be cheap on a amp purchase but need something durable and quality hopefully 4-6 hundred range? Good history with customers/warranty a must. A do all amp that could possible run most anything.


----------



## grokit

The Schiit Lyr is tailor-made for the K701 and fits with your other requirements.


----------



## AudioA

Been looking at the Schiit lyr and Valhalla as my top choices. The lyr is seems to be powerful but the Valhalla might be just right.  Money is no issue if i get better quality and more usability. Do you know what benefits the Lyr has over the Valhalla? Also i work in different countries and need a multi voltage system that can run 110-220 voltage.


----------



## grokit

THe K701 thrives on power, that's why the Lyr is so good for it. I would think that the Asgard would be better than the Valhalla for the K701 but the Lyr will be a step up from both. I've tried the K701 from a variety of amps and the Lyr with a variety of headphones and they work very well together.


----------



## AudioA

Do you know if the Lyr is world wide/dual voltage? That is the only thing stopping my purchase. I live in Germany but will eventually go back to the US. I already sent a e-mail to schitt but haven't received a reply. I know i will have more headphones in the future. I am already wondering what 300ohm or 600ohm would sound like.  So for me purchasing something that will cover all future headphones would be more useful than just getting by.  I seem to move allot and having a small system that i can mail or even pack in luggage is great. I run most music off my computer or mp3.  So next would be a good DAC.


----------



## wdahm519

I didn't want to read through all 5 pages so I read page one and this page but has any mentioned a DIY Bijou tube amp?  Its a $350 build and gets you an incredible amp.  My K701's like my Bijou especially for classical (I've had an eargasm with that combination).  They drive them properly as well.


----------



## obazavil

I have K702
   
  Fiio E9 works great, but lacks some bass (since E9 is neutral).
   
  Lyr is VERY good with K702, and with right tubes... bass improves a lot
   
  Matrix M-stage I have not used it myself, but many ppl recommend it


----------



## Deadhead87

What about the Calyx Coffee for q701?  I've only found one review comparison, and it discussed the k702, and it described it as "not unlistenable," which seems bad but also confusing.


----------



## Allforheather

P4 is 600mw+600mw into 32.....
  D6 is 650mw+650mw into 32.....
   
  Simply put it this way, 701 out of them sounds decent and let's leave it there, but, e9 with its power could drive it much much better....


----------



## HighFiguy

What would you guys rather recommend for the AKG 701's, the E9 or the Asgard?
  
  I'm leaning more towards the Asgard because it's backed by a 5 year warranty and aesthetics but I also understand the E9 is also very well built and about 100 bucks cheaper and if I decide to get the E9 i'll get the E7 to pair them up. BUT reading numerous reviews, many people had problems with their FiiO products, some faulty, some not working at all, etc... 

 I'd love to save and get the E9 for the 701's but i'm just worried if some issue comes up, then I would have no problem spending the extra cash for the Asgard which I know is built to last.


----------

